# Wireframe und Fläche gleichzeitig anzeigen



## oXmoX (23. Nov 2008)

Hallo!

Gibt es eigentlich in Java3D eine Möglichkeit, ein Objekt so zu rendern, dass der Betrachter die Objektoberfläche, überlagert durch den Wireframe sieht? Quasi so, als ob bei den PolygonAttributes POLYGON_FILL und POLYGON_LINE gleichzeitig gestzt sind?

Danke schonmal für alle Infos!

   -- oXmoX


----------



## Guest (23. Nov 2008)

Ups ...hab leider das falsche Unterforum erwischt. Sorry!


----------



## Marco13 (23. Nov 2008)

Das Zauberwort ist glaubich "Polygon Offset". Das Zusammen mit "Java3D" führt schnell auf http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/3D/PolygonOffset.htm - hilft das?


----------



## oXmoX (24. Nov 2008)

Ja, das war genau, was ich gebraucht hab. Danke!


----------

